

Show HN: Buttons - A CSS button library built with Sass and Compass - alexwolfe
http://alexwolfe.github.io/Buttons/

======
Timothee
(disclosure: I work with Alex and he showed this to me before)

I think the page doesn't emphasize enough the easy customization of these
buttons: you can set the class names and base colors in one file and Sass will
create the CSS for what _you_ want. "Base" colors because the gradients,
highlights and glows are then derived from only one color.

See this file in particular:
[https://github.com/alexwolfe/Buttons/blob/master/scss/_optio...](https://github.com/alexwolfe/Buttons/blob/master/scss/_options.scss)

The defaults look pretty yummy but the customization is key for your own use
IMO.

------
zalew
they look really good.

    
    
        $namespace: '.button'; //prefix for all classes
    

you made my day, sir. was just about to complain that .button may collide with
Zurb Foundation's styles (unless buttons not included), and I saw this. +1

~~~
alexwolfe
Thanks. Yah wanted to make it easy to integrate in any existing project. Glad
you like it.

~~~
zalew
good approach. 'x for bootstrap' always makes me sad.

